# Health Science and Diabetes (prayer request)



## LittleDrummerBoy (Sep 7, 2016)

In light of a recent medical diagnosis, I would ask for your prayers if you are so inclined. Advice and encouragement are also invited.

1. That I can exercise sufficient self-control to meet BMI, blood sugar, and A1C goals and the wisdom to set those goals to prevent the onset of full diabetes.

2. That the Lord would grant me a long life and sufficient health to finish raising my children, be a blessing to my wife, be a blessing to my grandchildren, and to continue productive work in the Lord on earth until at least 80 years of age. God may say “no,” but it should not be because I did not ask.

3. That I would have wisdom, grace, and love for meeting this and other “oppression and sorrow” before I “fly away,” because death is the destiny of every man, and that I would have great faith in God’s personal promise to call my name and raise my body from the grave.

Fuller description in linked article:
https://biblicaltheologyofscience.wordpress.com/2016/09/04/health-science-and-diabetes/


----------



## welderguy (Sep 7, 2016)

You got it brother.I'm all in.

Remember..."to live is Christ,and to die is gain."


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2016)

From here as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 7, 2016)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Numbers already coming down.  Average blood glucose from the last week is under 100 mg/dL for the first time since diagnosis.  God is good!


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2016)

prayers said


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 19, 2016)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2016)

Cut out ALL sugar and processed crap. Start eating Paleoish. Take fish oil and eat a decent amount of cruciferous vegetables. Start lifting weights and sprinting.....go slowly and learn from someone who knows what they are doing. Use extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil and grass fed butter. Your glucose looks good already. If you do the above you should never need to go on meds. Prayers out.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 30, 2016)

well, you know what he says, believe in me and your prayers will be answered. Praying for you!


----------

